# Hot Lemon Water



## mindgames77

I know Hot Lemon water is good for you for SEVERAL different reasons.

But everything I read on the internet suggests it helps in weight loss too. 

Has anyone tried this? I've been drinking it for 2 days now, but I haven't had the recommended dose (1 lemon per day if you weigh less then 150lbs, and 2 lemons per day if you way more....I'd have to have two per day and I've been having one)

I've also been mixing a green tea bag in the tea pot with the lemon, and my first cup (out of about 3 or 4) I drink with less then a teaspoon of honey. (As I hear honey aids in fertility as well)



Anyways, has any one tried this and found results....any results for that matter, but particularily weight loss?


----------



## littleblonde

im gonna watch this. sounds interesting


----------



## mindgames77

My friend told me about it, and I didn't really think much of it...lots of simple things are said to help you lose weight. 


But when I was at the supermarket, there was a big bag of lemons for $3 so I figured what the hell...


I'm not sure why it has to be warm, but they say for it to be. But the lemon apparently will reduce the bags under eyes, and increase your skins overall appearance, its great for your immunity too.


Lets fill this thread with any knowledge you have about Hot Lemon Water!

I'm definitely going to give it a whirl (I'm also on Weight Watchers though, and am (re)Starting the 30 Day Shred tonight.)


----------



## littleblonde

gonna try it to i think. the 2 benifits you have mentioned are a good enough reason so we have nothing to lose. good luck


----------



## mindgames77

I should probably add that you're supposed to leave the entire lemon (cut it in half, squeeze out the juice, and then toss it into the pitcher/pot) becuae the rind provides most of the nutrients!


----------



## littleblonde

thanks hun. was gonna google it anyway x


----------



## Michealwolf

YEs i am agree with you that it's best for weight loss .And also it tastes good. Best remedy for weight watchers . best with honey. try with fresh garlic and cayenne pepper.


----------



## Chiclets

How is this working for you? I've never heard of it except with mixing honey in it for a sore throat.


----------



## mindgames77

Well....I stopped doing it haha.

I work for a dentist and she said its definitely good for you EVERY once in a while...in moderation.

It's bad for the teethies!
I already have sensitive teeth so I didn't continue..


----------



## SarahMay

Hot lemon is good to drink in the morning as it acts as a good detox. I also find peppermint tea makes me feel less bloated after a meal.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Much better off drinking green tea thats real stuff that helps weightloss no downsides


----------



## littleblonde

What does green tea taste like? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You can get it in different flavours. i get mine from.asda they put them.on offer every now and again

I like normal tea & enjoy green teas.
x


----------



## FuzzyCaz

MummyToAmberx said:


> Much better off drinking green tea thats real stuff that helps weightloss *no downsides*

Unless you have a thyroid issue...then I'm told you really ought to avoid green tea (or anything that claims to affect the metabolism) :thumbup:

My WW leader wholeheartedly advocates hot water and ginger to kick-start the day and get the metabolism going. never tried it, again due to my thyroid, but I wonder, weight-loss wise, if that was/is the main principle behind the hot lemon drink?

Mindgames77....would hot water + ginger have same issues regarding the teethies? Or is it just because of the natural sugars in the lemon?


----------



## mindgames77

Its the natural acidity of the lemon....wears on the enamel.


----------



## summer rain

I read that lemon water in general was really good for your digestion; and in various traditional medicine it is considered an alkali and I have read that lemon water does act as an alkali in the body. I don't drink it all the time because yes it isn't great for your teeth; but do when I am pregnant; I credit it fully with me suffering virtually no heartburn/acid indigestion with my three youngest-in my pregnancy with my eldest I didn't know the lemon water trick and went through packets and packets of antacids-with my others I didn't even use a whole pack in each pregnancy xx


----------

